# Spam-Mails mit www-data als Absender



## ereuter (18. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem, dass ein Skript auf einer Homepage für Spam-Mails missbraucht wird, aber ich nicht herausfinde, welches

mailq gibt solche Zeilen aus

6C335EB4573     3989 Thu Jul 18 21:39:03  www-data@server.com

wie kann ich das Skript lokalisieren, das dafür verantwortlich ist?

Beste Grüße

E. Reuter


----------



## florian030 (19. Juli 2013)

Pack das ganze mal in einen Wrapper: Über meinen Server werden Spam's verschickt! @ huschi.net


----------

